# GH&KH test and CO2



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hello, does anyone know how to use your GH7KH test and possibly the pH test results to measure the amount of CO2 in the tank? I know there is some sort of chart that you can cross reference or some sort of formula. Can anyone help?


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

A bit of googling and poking around uncovers this:
http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/kh-ph-co2-chart.html


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.uniquaria.com/articles/diyco2.html


----------

